# Blck Vapour



## MoneymanVape (13/5/16)

Just recieved latest update from blck vapour. Looks like there is some rocking flavours making diy easy as on two three.
So many to choose from. Are there some of you who can give bit more info to the new Flavour West diy and also the INW shisha range looks awsum. Any one got bit more info on those please let us know.
Bought from Blck Vapour before and service was excellent and prices are good. 
The onley thing i would like to see under the flavour description is mabye a small rundown as what the flacour is/taste like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marek_710 (5/10/17)

To receive your order within 24 hours is just what i call being blessed by the best !!! BLCK FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------

